# Ragdoll being given away



## jaycee05

I have just seen an ad on pets4homes someone giving their Ragdoll away because they are moving and wont have time for it,poor thing, in Dorset i think and i think a female, if anyone would like an older ragdoll
How can anyone just say that like that,sounds so cold and heartless
I have also contacted Ragdoll rescue, or who knows what could happen to it


----------



## jaycee05

Had a reply from Ragdoll rescue they are going to contact the owner, i hope the poor cat hasnt gone to just anyone


----------



## jaycee05

Ragdoll rescue just let me know the cat has gone, only hope its gone to a good home ,dont know how anyone could part with a 12 year old cat


----------



## Calvine

They will likely get another, younger one...a kitten? I drove from London to Hereford (and back) once to take a cat who was ''desperately in need of rehoming'' as they were moving to petless property. They had had her since she was a kitten, eight years. In no time at all I saw on FB: ''Guess what everyone, soooooo excited, got my new kitten today...he is soooooooo cute...I just luuuuuuurv him to bits.'' She attached pictures of a little ginger Tom. I could have thrown up I was so disgusted. I had to wonder how long the kitten would last and if he, too, would be replaced when he was middle-aged.


----------



## lostbear

Some people make you sick - thank you for trying jaycee - you did your best.


----------



## jaycee05

Well just a pity i hadnt seen it sooner, i was just browsing really,



Calvine said:


> They will likely get another, younger one...a kitten? I drove from London to Hereford (and back) once to take a cat who was ''desperately in need of rehoming'' as they were moving to petless property. They had had her since she was a kitten, eight years. In no time at all I saw on FB: ''Guess what everyone, soooooo excited, got my new kitten today...he is soooooooo cute...I just luuuuuuurv him to bits.'' She attached pictures of a little ginger Tom. I could have thrown up I was so disgusted. I had to wonder how long the kitten would last and if he, too, would be replaced when he was middle-aged.


I can understand how you felt, it happens a lot i think, someone had a ragdoll kitten from me a few years ago, then about a year later she sent me a message, "had to rehome the cat as i am pregnant, but when i have had te baby i will have another from you as she was lovely"
I was fuming and sent her a message back," sorry but i will not let you have another of my kittens, what are you going to do if you get pregnant again, rehome that one too,"
You sometimes see ads for rehoming as the cat wont get on with the new puppy, makes me sick too


----------



## Calvine

jaycee05 said:


> Well just a pity i hadnt seen it sooner, i was just browsing really,
> 
> I can understand how you felt, it happens a lot i think, someone had a ragdoll kitten from me a few years ago, then about a year later she sent me a message, "had to rehome the cat as i am pregnant, but when i have had te baby i will have another from you as she was lovely"
> I was fuming and sent her a message back," sorry but i will not let you have another of my kittens, what are you going to do if you get pregnant again, rehome that one too,"
> You sometimes see ads for rehoming as the cat wont get on with the new puppy, makes me sick too


You cannot believe what you see sometimes. I actually saw an ad in Gumtree: ''Mum is getting a white carpet so the cat has to go this week.'' No kidding.


----------



## Guest

People seem to not value cats as family members and it makes me so angry! I see the same thing happen with birds, bunnies, lizards and snakes! I would NEVER give away my rag siamese I've had him for 9 years and I can't even IMAGINE tossing him out like that. Sick!


----------



## andrewjacson

I also had to wonder how long the kitten would last and if he, too, would be replaced when he was middle-aged.


----------



## crystalwitch

I've cried like a baby every time one of my fur babies has died, and for some time afterwards. I can't imagine ANY circumstances under which I would voluntarily give up any of my pets - they're family.


----------



## Guest

This is 13 year old Poppy. She was dumped at my vets last year, the owners wanted her & their other cat euthanased because one of them had a urine infection. She refused. The other girl was 5 & got adopted quite quickly, but, Pops was still there 5 months later living in a cage with little exercise etc. By chance, one of my cats was kept in at the vets for 4 days & whilst I visited, I fell in love with her. Sadly my cat had cancer, she was also 12, so after we took the decision to euthanase she was semi feral & would have hated being treated etc, a few days later I decided to give Poppy a home - after all, I had a 12 year old, so adopting another was no big deal. As you can see, she is the most affectionate animal ever, spends all day attached to my leg / lap. A few weeks ago, the original owners rocked up to the vets with 2 kittens. A little girl came up to me & said, that looks like our old cat Poppy. I was absolutely horrified. The Mum came over & said, yes it does look like her, but she died. Thankfully Daddy took said daughter outside & I let her have it with both barrels. Poor Poppy had been forced to live outside in all weathers & sustained a nasty injury to the base of the spine from being kicked. If there hadn't have been kids in the waiting room, I swear I would have throttled her. As it was, my vet took the 2 kittens in for spaying & has told her to go elsewhere, she also reported them to the RSPCA. I seriously have never been so angry. I couldn't stop crying & shaking. How can you do that to a member of your family, all she wants is love, food & somewhere warm to sleep. I know she won't have too long as she is on Metacam for the arthritis, but, Pops will be the most spoilt animal for the rest of her days


----------



## catlovers2018

poor cat


----------



## Liene

I have a 10 months old kitten Jasper, and he is my baby! My husband can't imagine life without him! We are worried for any little thing . I can't imagine give him away 
If you don't care about little soul , then don't take him , let take him someone who will love him till his rest of the life!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Liene said:


> I have a 10 months old kitten Jasper, and he is my baby! My husband can't imagine life without him! We are worried for any little thing . I can't imagine give him away
> If you don't care about little soul , then don't take him , let take him someone who will love him till his rest of the life!


This thread is over a year old so no longer active.


----------

